# DISH Network Expands High-Def Offerings; HD Leader Packages Four Channels, Prepares R



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

DISH Network Expands High-Def Offerings; HD Leader Packages Four Channels, Prepares Rollout of Receivers

LITTLETON, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Sept. 5, 2003--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) announced today that the company's DISH Network(TM), America's fastest growing satellite subscription television service, will begin offering four channels of high-definition entertainment in a single, low-priced package Sept. 16.

Further establishing itself as the leader in high-definition initiatives, DISH Network will offer ESPN HD, Discovery HD Theater, HDNet and HDNet Movies in a new package for $9.99 per month or $109.89 annually, the lowest prices in the industry.

DISH Network also offers high-definition channels such as CBS-HD, HBO-HD, Showtime HD, and DISH-On-Demand pay-per-view HD movies.

DISH Network's entry-level DISH 811, designed as the first affordable high-definition receiver/decoder, will be available this fall at an MSRP of only $399.

DISH Network will further strengthen a high-definition product line that currently includes the popular model 6000 with the release of the DISH Player-DVR 921, available by the end of October. The first-of-its-kind high-definition digital video recorder (DVR) will carry an MSRP of $999. It will feature a 250-gigabyte hard drive capable of recording up to 25 hours of high-definition video or up to 180 hours of standard-definition content, or some combination of both.

The state-of-the-art DISH Player-DVR 921 contains all the features of DISH Network's complete line of DVRs, plus a dual tuner that allows the user to record two different shows while viewing a third pre-recorded show. The DISH Player-DVR 921 also includes a picture-in-picture feature on any TV. No other pay TV company offers the innovative combination of HD and DVR features -- including rewind, fast-forward, pause, and 30-second skip-ahead -- as the DISH Player-DVR 921.

Winner of the Best of Show in the Innovations Design and Engineering category at the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas, the DISH Player-DVR 921 also offers:

-- DISHWire connection for future downloading and storage of
content
-- Electronic program guide with computerized search function
-- Throughput of 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i resolutions
-- Slow motion and frame-by-frame replay
-- All DISH Video-On-Demand functionality.

With the DISH Player-DVR 921, DISH Network customers will enhance their enjoyment of sports programming on the new ESPN HD and HDNet and the exciting variety of movies and general entertainment on HDNet Movies and Discovery HD Theater.

For information on DISH Network and its products or services call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com or contact your local DISH Network retailer.

About EchoStar Communications Corporation

EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) is the owner of DISH Network(TM), the fastest growing U.S. provider of satellite television entertainment services with 9 million customers. DISH Network delivers advanced digital satellite television services, including hundreds of video and audio channels, Interactive TV, digital video recording, HDTV, sports and international programming, professional installation and 24-hour customer service. Visit EchoStar's DISH Network at www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).

CONTACT: EchoStar Communications Corporation
Steve Caulk, 303-723-2010
[email protected]

SOURCE: EchoStar Communications Corporation


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Shouldn't it say HD follower not leader?


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

"DISH Network's entry-level DISH 811, designed as the first affordable high-definition receiver/decoder, will be available this fall at an MSRP of only $399."

What happened to the $299 price Charlie stated in the Chat?


----------



## cicijay (Jan 6, 2003)

DISH Network's entry-level DISH 811, designed as the first affordable high-definition receiver/decoder, will be available this fall at an MSRP of only $399.

:new_puppy 
I guess inflation has already increased the price by $100.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

Notice the price of the 811 at $399 instead of $299, that is still a great bargain compare that to anybodys HD receiver.
Perhaps they will do something for 6000 owners!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2003)

$399 my ass. I've given Dish plenty of room to get the HD rolling and they do this. Who announced the $299? I can't say who it was, but I know I heard it on a chat.

Dish is at an all time low right now in my heart.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Why would they do anything for the 6000 owners? Does Sony call up their customers and offer discounts on new equipment?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Jeez, are you E* bashers EVER gonna be happy?

The 921 will be out by the end of October. ESPN-HD will be available next week. 4 high def channels at $2.50 a piece. And he Superdish isn't out yet, so they will HAVE to be available via either 119/110 or one of the sideslots for now.

Everyone thought the $299 on the 811 was a typo when they first announced it, so where is the surprise? Compare it to cable and D* and it is still a good deal. 

Now I am counting down the days until I get my 921 in weeks instead of quarters (4th Qtr 03, 1st Qtr. 04 etc.)


----------



## NEBUGEATER (May 19, 2003)

Want to bet it is priced at 399 but as a "special promotion to you loyal customers" you can get this unit for 299. Again, all part of the marketing. The 399 is noted as MSRP but how often does it sell at that?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Rumors floating that the 811 price may include a Superdish......

Monday's chat will be interesting.


----------



## cbusbee (Apr 20, 2002)

I'm very happy with this news. I just wish we had ESPN-HD today or a month ago but whatever. I may upgrade my 6000 to the 811 if it has a better program guide (memory to hold a day or two of programming and is faster). I wonder if the picture might be better, if they might be using newer chips or technology. I still hope to hear that they are adding INHD and Bravo - both look like good channels and what about Starz and Cinemax HD channels. Maybe with the Superdish when its available. Maybe we will find out more during the CC on Monday night. Thanks again Charlie and Dish, for listening to your customers and adding these channels now. We really do appreciate it and for me it means I will be loyal to your company and stick with you from now on because you are the leaders of HD programming...


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Rumors floating that the 811 price may include a Superdish......
> 
> Monday's chat will be interesting.


Re: 811 and 921.

You know, on an old chat they said $299 and $999. The 921 included the dish and the 811 didn't. I hope they clear this up and the $399 includes the dish.

Perhaps they just floated up to meet Direct TV's $399 deal.

Either way, it's not sitting well with me.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm sure the next batch of HD channels will be available once the Superdish is released. There will be a lot of bandwidth on that new bird so I would expect more additions then.

Now, just gimme my 921 so I can actually watch the channels and I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## belsokar (Jul 2, 2002)

gpflepsen said:


> Re: 811 and 921.
> 
> You know, on an old chat they said $299 and $999. The 921 included the dish and the 811 didn't. I hope they clear this up and the $399 includes the dish.
> 
> ...


So when was the 921 ever stated to come with the dish...and do you mean the superdish? If the 921 does in fact come with a dish (or superdish), since the 921 will be available before the superdish it seems, what will they do in the meantime?

will the 921 also come with pro installation?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

My question is does the MSRP of $399 include the 8VSB module or is that an extra $150 on top?

That would still beat the 6000's old MSRP of $650 for the loaded receiver. 

Its a drop but not a huge drop.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Jeez, are you E* bashers EVER gonna be happy?


I suspect that some of these E* bashers must be D* dealers or something. It's like D* can do no wrong, and E* can do nothing right. I don't work for either and haven't switched mostly because I like the supers. If I were a big NFL fan I'd have D* for sure.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

299 was a typo/mistake people...
You should have gotten it by now (cuz this fact had already been made known to you by someone)


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> The 921 will be out by the end of October. Everyone thought the $299 on the 811 was a typo when they first announced it, so where is the surprise?


If they release the 921 by Nov 1st, that doesn't mean it will be released in quantity.

The MSRP on 811 is $399... Lots of manufacturers don't sell a product for MSRP, usually it's less.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

You guys just can't wait 'til Monday to get the facts, can you. That would be 3 whole days!

FYI, on the R-Chat CE said they would not ship the 811 initially w/o the SuperDish. Today's PR quotes the 811 @$399 vs the $299 they have been saying the receiver _alone_ would cost.

So what does that imply?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2003)

Um, Super Dish = $100


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

gpflepsen said:


> Um, Super Dish = $100


Yup...when packaged w/receiver in system.

More if purchased seperately, tho. But there _will_ be promos based on programming commitments.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Peluso said:


> If they release the 921 by Nov 1st, that doesn't mean it will be released in quantity.
> 
> The MSRP on 811 is $399... Lots of manufacturers don't sell a product for MSRP, usually it's less.


The machine will cost $999. At that price nobody but us hardcore types will be busting down the doors to grab one.


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

So does this require superdish, or will the new channels work with an existing 6000 setup?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The new channels until the superdish is released with be mirrored onto 110 and will work with the 6000s if you have the 8PSK module installed. I suspect that when the superdish is released, after a transition period, the channels will be moved off of 110 to 105 exclusively.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> The machine will cost $999. At that price nobody but us hardcore types will be busting down the doors to grab one.


I hope your right.


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The new channels until the superdish is released with be mirrored onto 110 and will work with the 6000s if you have the 8PSK module installed. I suspect that when the superdish is released, after a transition period, the channels will be moved off of 110 to 105 exclusively.


I doubt they'd make you buy new equipment in the future to maintain channels you already have.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

gpflepsen said:


> $399 my ass. I've given Dish plenty of room to get the HD rolling and they do this. Who announced the $299? I can't say who it was, but I know I heard it on a chat.
> 
> Dish is at an all time low right now in my heart.


Waa, Waa, Waa!!

Ken


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2003)

kstevens said:


> Waa, Waa, Waa!!
> 
> Ken


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, we will see what Dish does, but for me they better come up with something quick, I'm tired of delays and waiting. 

DirecTV has a HD special with Receiver, triple dish, and installation for $399. If Dish will do that, then fine. If not, then folks will go to DirecTV for HD.

But, I waiting, and I can't get info from Dish on this....the clock is ticking....tick....tick....tick....


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

ride525 said:


> Well, we will see what Dish does, but for me they better come up with something quick, I'm tired of delays and waiting.
> 
> DirecTV has a HD special with Receiver, triple dish, and installation for $399. If Dish will do that, then fine. If not, then folks will go to DirecTV for HD.
> 
> But, I waiting, and I can't get info from Dish on this....the clock is ticking....tick....tick....tick....


What more do you expect E* to do? E* has already announced an HD package that is the same as D* HD package for $1 a month less. Once the SuperDish is available E* will have the capacity to add all new HDTV channels that come out in the foreseeable future. can D* do this? E* has announced the 811 will be available around mid-October with a November target date with a $399 price, which HTguy a reliable dealer who posts here frequently has confirmed in this very thread, that the $399 price INCLUDES the SuperDish and will likely be less then this on future promotions with programing commitments. What more do you want? :shrug:


----------



## bluuz (Jul 3, 2003)

Charlie & co reclaimed a lot of goodwill with me by making the new channels available on 110 and at a very reasonable price. To me, the move shows concern for existing subscribers who have invested in the 6000 and the hd module. Like many others who bought the module, I've been ticked at Dish lately for failing to deliver on more HD. Time to lighten up a little I guess.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

Chris Freeland said:


> E* has announced the 811 will be available around mid-October with a November target date with a $399 price, which HTguy a reliable dealer who posts here frequently has confirmed in this very thread, that the $399 price INCLUDES the SuperDish and will likely be less then this on future promotions with programing commitments. What more do you want? :shrug:


I know this wasn't directed at me, but if I can get an 811 for $399 with a superdish, and at the cost get free install (with some sort of commitment), if I can get it for less than that, I will be very happy. I will be very dissapointed if it costs more than $400 for the 811/dish/install (well if it around the $500 range).

The next question is, how long will it take to get a hold of an 811, and actually get it installed. That is the big question. If it available Nov 1st, and I can't get it till Jan, then that will stink.

So in summary, no problem with the price, just hope I can get it in a good timeframe.


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

Chris Freeland said:


> What more do you expect E* to do?


I'd like to see firm dates for one....they keep slipping. And I've seen another post somewhere where a 6000 owner said it took SIX MONTHS after the rollout date for him to get one.

Second, I did not know HTguy was a dealer. I would like to see Dish confirm what I think he is saying, that $399 includes SuperDish. I would also like to know about installation costs, like DirecTV currently offers as part of its $399 package.

I've repetitively called and emailed Dish to ask them about these issues. They are consistent with their answers, they do not know. I've called as recently as yesterday, still no real answers. The CSR checked with someone else, and "technical", still nothing.

I've checked with local retailers, and they do not have any information either.

I would like E* to do the following:

1. Give me a firm date when I can buy an 811 from a retailer. At first I think it was summer, then it was October 1, now the press release says "Fall". When can I buy one, that is my main concern.

2. When is SuperDish coming out? What will it cost, both hardware and installation?

3. Finally, will there be promotions on any of this for current customers that have been waiting for Dish's HD offerings?

The HD package announced yesterday was a start, although I heard "rumors" from some of these same posters that hinted that the package would be worth waiting for, and don't move to DirecTV. It is certainly better than the current HD Discovery at $7.99, but is the same DirecTV package for $1 less. If they add more channels that would be great.

I would like to know what my HD conversion costs will be, and when I can get HD from Dish. Pretty simple stuff......


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

It is excellent that E*has decided to expand their HD line up. I have been very negative about E* since May and even posted that I was jumping ship if E* did not come true. E* saved me some $$$, and I have to be grateful for it.

I wonder why they waited so long to place these new HD channels on 110 since they already had contracts with HDnet and Espn-HD. Someone in E* missed the boat when they decided not offer, these channels in May, June or July.

Anyway, we'll have them beginning 9/16 for an additional $2.00 (Only those to subscribe to Discovery HD). Now, I feel that E* needs to continue making their customers happy.

*Here is my wish list for the next 6 months:*

*(1) E* needs to give current subscriber a good deal to switch to superdish + 811 & 921.* I currently have two 6000 models that I will replace. One with a 921 and the other with an 811. Thus, I am looking for a reasonable deal from E*.

*(2) I hope the Dishwire is not delayed too much on the 921*, once is out, so that we can archive HD content using the JVC HD recorded.

*(3) E* needs to get the 721 software update out. * It has been almost six months since we heard how great the software update was (From Scott G. By the way, who is taking over that project now. Is Scott G. still a beta tester for E* or is any of the administrators going to take over that as well? was any of the current administrator a beta tester for E*?)

*(4) E* needs to keep adding new HD channels.* Bravo-HD is a good start. Keep them coming...

*(5) E* needs to have the MLB Extra Inning package* next year. Most cable operators already have it and D*. So, dish needs to get on board with it.

(*6) I don't need the NFL Sunday Ticket,* so I do not care if E* gets it in the next 4 or 100 years. Others, would love to have it.

*(7) YES Network.* Yeah, I care but I have learned to live without it. It will be great if E* can add it to their regional line up. This is not a top priority for me.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

> I wonder why they waited so long to place these new HD channels on 110 since they already had contracts with HDnet and Espn-HD. Someone in E* missed the boat when they decided not offer, these channels in May, June or July.


Well, it is my understanding that they want the HD at 110 to be a temporary solution until the Superdish is widely available. The longer they keep HD at 110, the longer it will be before they can take it off. I would be surprised to see HD on 110 beyond spring 2003.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

motjes2 said:


> *(3) E* needs to get the 721 software update out. * It has been almost six months since we heard how great the software update was (From Scott G. By the way, who is taking over that project now. Is Scott G. still a beta tester for E* or is any of the administrators going to take over that as well? was any of the current administrator a beta tester for E*?)


Scott being a beta tester for the 721 had nothing to do with him being an admin here. So, as far as I know, yes he is still on the beta team for the 721. And yes, one of the other admins here is a beta tester for another of the dish receivers, but because of the Echostar NDA, not much more than that can specifically be said. Each receiver's beta team is different (from what I've seen), and report to different project team leaders at Echostar.


----------



## chelsea (May 1, 2003)

Charlie stated September 5th:
"America's fastest growing satellite subscription television service"
And
"Furthur establishing itself as the leader in high-definition initiatives"

One extra clear transponder @ 110 remains wide open.
Charlie quit trying to make back your investments with Superdish,
by holding us captive untill you figure out how to make Superdish work and then you have to put it into production.
Jump up and take advantage of the situation now.
You don't have MLB extra innings.
INHD debuts September 15 with 3 HD MLB games a week, with
a contract with MLB thru 2005. Also they have 1 HD college football game a week, thru CSTV.
Now is your chance to make up for you mistakes this summer,
by landing and converting more subs now.
You have a clear-cut opportunity to eliminate negativity and
shine with free promotion.
Don't be foolish and hold off waitiing. You have experienced
how many times the peanut gallery keeps missing their 
promised dates. I don't get it if you guys miss this golden
moment. D* is out of transponder space. By waiting you lose!
Don't be silly. Jump on it now! You can clean up, re-convert,
maintain, establish and take all HD subs for yourself.
Your honest, you promised HDnet this Summer. Autumn begins
Sept. 23. Thank you.

Make the annoucement now adding INHD & BravoHD to your
empty 110 transponder.


----------



## cicijay (Jan 6, 2003)

I think that Dish will keep the HD offering on the Current birds and you will not need to upgrade to the superdish to get them. I see dish offering a higher end package for more money that will require the SuperDish. 
That is the way they rolled out the Dish 500. They had the top 100 and if you wanted the Top 150 you needed to get the Dish 500. At first they charged to get the Dish and eventually that price kept decreasing.
I think that rolling out the HD onto currently used satellites keeps the end user from having to perform a completly new install in order to get HD. 
The way I see it, all I need to do is purchase a Receiver to get HD and in the future if I want more HD or possibly Locals I can then buy a superdish. If I don't like the cost of the SuperDish at that time I would be throwing away the money I spend on the receiver. I was getting a little worried about the possibility of replacing everything except the cable in order to get HD.


----------



## wmayo (Dec 1, 2002)

I drove by a local Dish dealer, and they have a sign out "hiring new dish installers" - a hint of things to come.

I was the poster who spoke of a hemorhaging of high end or HD subs if Dish did not come through before Oct/Nov. on new programming. The new info has kept me on ship.

Next items of interest include having good deals for current owners to upgrade, adding more HD (like BravoHD, etc.) ASAP, and it would be nice to see some extra football in HD with special arrangements (not talking about NFL ticket or whatever), mainly college games and SELECTED NFL games.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Adding Bravo might be up to Bravo and not Dish. Same goes for CMax etc.


----------



## wmayo (Dec 1, 2002)

jerryez said:


> Adding Bravo might be up to Bravo and not Dish. Same goes for CMax etc.


They already have an agreement with Bravo. They are just working out the delivery arrangements (read SuperDish) as chosen ... a future phase of additions.

(Interestingly, they already have had agreements with other HD carriers, they WERE going to hold back until SuperDish, etc., but changed their mind after a further incremental delays in new equipment development and deliveries).


----------

